# Rain Delays



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Back when I was starting in this industry I would work no matter what the weather was, whether it was raining or not I would be cutting grass and trashing out, I guess it's because the volume was so high I didn't have much choice. But now as the years go on and it's much slower I don't want to do what I used to do. 

It's currently pouring in Northern California and it will be Monday too so I think I may just have to lay low and Rest by the fire. 

How do you guys handle rain delays? Do you still go out and work hard? What do you say to your clients, especially the ones that expect results on days it's storming?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Never ever take a rain day, it teaches your guys to give up and they get pissed because they are not making money. Clean the trucks order more locks do inventory something to keep them busy.

I did rain days in the past and then the guys think if its sprinkling out they can take the day off.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I tell them how it is. I'm not afraid of peeing in their wheeties. They get over it. Can't make a lawn look good when it's pouring and i mix my bank owned crap with my private accounts so i take the much needed time off. Same with snow and bitter cold. I stay home. Not risking my vehicles on crappy roads nor freezing my azz off for a bank owned property.......


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I tell them how it is. I'm not afraid of peeing in their wheeties. They get over it. Can't make a lawn look good when it's pouring and i mix my bank owned crap with my private accounts so i take the much needed time off. Same with snow and bitter cold. I stay home. Not risking my vehicles on crappy roads nor freezing my azz off for a bank owned property.......


 
or the $30 they want to pay for snow removal!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When it comes to the nationals, I decide if the weather is such that I don't want to work in it.

Especially ice/snow. Screw the job, it doesn't matter what it is it is not worth getting on bad 
roads for it and running the risk of getting totaled out by another driver that is incapable
of driving on snow/ice.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I generally use rain days to get caught up in the office. As for the guys, they can clean equipment, work on interior jobs or just take the day off and work Saturday or Sunday instead. 

I've mowed in the rain before and won't do it anymore. It beats the crap out of both you, your guys and the equipment. Mowing these shacks is hard enough on equipment without running wet clumps of crap through it. Plus I end up paying the guys to pressure wash and clean everything.

I try not to do trashouts in the rain either. I pay just under $70/ton. I'm not paying for all the water weight in the dump trailer when the clothes and furniture gets soaking wet.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

My guys want the day of if there is rain in the forecast:whistling2:

As the owner/operator, there is not a minute off rain or shine, but obviously use whatever leverage necessary to keep your clients honest and happy:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I try not to do trashouts in the rain either. I pay just under $70/ton. I'm not paying for all the water weight in the dump trailer when the clothes and furniture gets soaking wet.


I'm sure water weight adds up pretty quick!!!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'm sure water weight adds up pretty quick!!!!!


You should hear my wife bitch on some weekends. If I can't make the dump before they close friday pm, and its going to rain, her van sits outside and I back 15 CYD of chit on the trailer in her parking spot in the garage!:blink:

Man, I really need to get a shop.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> You should hear my wife bitch on some weekends. If I can't make the dump before they close friday pm, and its going to rain, her van sits outside and I back 15 CYD of chit on the trailer in her parking spot in the garage!:blink:
> 
> Man, I really need to get a shop.......


The only thing in my garage are my work trucks to keep the tools dry and snow free in the winter. They sit out all summer. The family cruiser sits out year around but we never have really bad winters. Only had 3" of snow so far this year and it was gone in a day. Been in the 40's since.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'm sure water weight adds up pretty quick!!!!!






From eastern ID to northern CO a load of hay can grow 3 tons.

Customer didn't trust the sellers scale tix and wanted his own scale weight. 
Paid for 3 tons of rain that day and 3 tons of trucking. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I do not mind rain, but I do not do lightning. Screw that. The bank, hell any of my customers, can just get over it. 

When I worked construction I was inside a steel framed and decked building that was hit by lightning. I watched Saint Elmos Fire dance around the joists, I-beams and girders for a few minutes. 

It was beautiful and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I do not mind rain, but I do not do lightning. Screw that. The bank, hell any of my customers, can just get over it.
> 
> When I worked construction I was inside a steel framed and decked building that was hit by lightning. I watched Saint Elmos Fire dance around the joists, I-beams and girders for a few minutes.
> 
> It was beautiful and terrifying at the same time.


Thats the way I am rain no problem. lightning or a monsoon nope there is always tomorrow.


----------

